# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  یک برنامه سوکت ساده

## arashmidos2020

سلام. یک مثال واسه سوکت هست که توش از event هم استفاده شده. امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره.

----------


## aminzonouz

doste aziz mamnonam,lotfan ye barname vase trojan bezarin

----------


## arashmidos2020

سلام خواهش می کنم.
لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدید

----------


## habib_asadpoor

سلام
لطفا این برنامه رو برای استفاده در اینترنت نیز بنویسید
و یک توضیخ مختصر در باره آن بدهید 

ممنون از لطفتون :تشویق:

----------

